# How has the sequester affected you?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We really got *NAILED* with a *SERIOUS *sequester cut today in our community:

The school district blasted out a community wide email announcement that "the Air Force Band and Singing Sergeants Concert planned for April has been cancelled" due to the sequester....

How will we ever cope with these draconian federal government cuts?????


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> We really got *NAILED* with a *SERIOUS *sequester cut today in our community:
> 
> The school district blasted out a community wide email announcement that "the Air Force Band and Singing Sergeants Concert planned for April has been cancelled" due to the sequester....
> 
> How will we ever cope with these draconian federal government cuts?????


Sorry to hear that......perhaps they'll come back in a few years......


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't noticed how it has affected me yet.

Maybe your community can survive without that concert. My condolences.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Tough times call for tough actions. If this ends up snow balling those that toot and sing may be forced to carry guns and march to a different drummer.
Always wondered what happened to those recruits who washed out of flight school.

Guess we all must learn to tighten our belt a notch, suck it up and forge ahead.
Know you have our support in dealing with such a profound loss. Will keep you and your school system in our prayers.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

The first cuts need to come from the hill. Cut their salary in ... no wait ... just stop their salary until they reduce the deficite by 10% and have a balanced budget. Cut Mr & Mrs Obummers vacations ... they have taken more than most people take in twenty years. Slackers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

$20 million in taxpayer money JUST FOR FLIGHTS TO HAWAII !!!!!!


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Not sure but I do like the the highs of the Dow & S&P.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Hasn't affected me yet. However I was down at the office for the local flood control dam and lake run by the Army Corps of Engineers; next month they will be furloughed 1 day a week, 20% cut for them. The state park around the lake has had a 40% cut in budget and must wait 30 days longer than usual to hire temp summer help.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

gradyjohn said:


> The first cuts need to come from the hill. Cut their salary in ... no wait ... just stop their salary until they reduce the deficite by 10% and have a balanced budget. Cut Mr & Mrs Obummers vacations ... they have taken more than most people take in twenty years. Slackers.


Need to reduce deficit by at least 100% to balance the budget.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

They will never balance the budget. There is no incentive to do so. As it stands now any money obtained if not used will not be included in the next budget. They spend through so they can request more.
Taxpayers are simply a resource.

CW


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If all the cuts in services, etc., people are complaining about were actually cut, the Fed government would be cutting taxes and sending us refunds.

In other words, I don't believe they are really cuttin things because of the sequester.

When I worked for GTE, we would have semi-annual 10% across the board employee cuts. Most managers, like myself, found ways of "cutting" employees without actually cutting any employees. It looked good on paper, but I never laid of anybody (except those that were a PITA) and usually ended up hiring 1-2 more people. We had figured out the game, then how to win the game.

Ralph


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> If all the cuts in services, etc., people are complaining about were actually cut, the Fed government would be cutting taxes and sending us refunds.
> 
> In other words, I don't believe they are really cuttin things because of the sequester.
> 
> ...


Hum GTE. You did blue orange green brown slate? tip and ring.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cwright said:


> They will never balance the budget. There is no incentive to do so. As it stands now any money obtained if not used will not be included in the next budget. They spend through so they can request more.
> Taxpayers are simply a resource.
> 
> CW


I may have posted this story in another post, so bear with me if I'm repetitive: I was out looking for used truck tires one day, rummaging through piles like a old hobo when I came across a stack of 6 nearly perfect 12/22.5 traction tires. I went in and asked the guy at the counter about them. He said they belonged to a public fire company and no matter how great the condition of their equipment, they have to spend their budget in order to justify next years budget. So what they do is throw away perfectly good tires or other equipment to spend all their budget money, or the next budget will be smaller. 
I think this is the mentality of our government.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

R Ball said:


> Not sure but I do like the the highs of the Dow & S&P.


Which is funded by taxpayer dollars. Quantitative easing, artificially low interest rates and bank bailouts from Obama


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

cwright said:


> Hum GTE. You did blue orange green brown slate? tip and ring.


No, I worked in their factory in Northlake, Il,, outside Chicago, for 10 years. Made the Central Office switching equipment. 16,000 employees under one roof.

But I do know the terms you're talking about.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

* Came across this on another site. Reposting simply because I like it: *

* 10 things you need to know about Rand Paul's FY 2014 budget

1. Eliminates the Department of Commerce

2. Requires that all regulations with an economic impact of more than $100 million be approved by an up-or-down Congressional vote in order to give Congress more authority over regulatory agencies.

3. It would lead to a $17 billion surplus in fiscal year 2018

4. Approves the Keystone XL pipeline

5. Gives all seniors the same health care plan as members of Congress.

6. Eliminates the Department of Education, but preserves Pell grants

7. Freezes foreign aid spending at $5 billion per year

8. Privatizes the TSA.

9. Eliminates the Department of Energy

10. Repeals Obamacare*

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a way to get this trainwreck of a government out of our lives and back to what they should be doing!
I like Rand Paul so far, but need to learn more about him.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The sequester is pardon my french, complete bullshit. Their was NO cut in spending, only the growth in spending and any growth in spending or even zero growth in spending still adds to the deficit our children and children's children will have to live with.

Even White House tours have been eliminated but heard on the radio today after his visit to Syria Obummer will be finding another 200 million to _give_ to them.

The cuts only amounted to pennies on the dollar of the growth in spending, we're still going to spend _more_ this year than _last_ year but not as much as the whiner in chief wanted.

All these cuts are no more than a pouty whiny little boy that is our president who came up with the sequester throwing a kicky hissy fit and punishing the American people because _he_ doesn't get to spend as much of _our_ money as _he_ wants.

The sequester should have been set up to automatically re occur every month until the budget is at least balanced.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The sequester was just another technique in Obama little bag of tricks to try to get the American people to dislike republicans.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I may have posted this story in another post, so bear with me if I'm repetitive: I was out looking for used truck tires one day, rummaging through piles like a old hobo when I came across a stack of 6 nearly perfect 12/22.5 traction tires. I went in and asked the guy at the counter about them. He said they belonged to a public fire company and no matter how great the condition of their equipment, they have to spend their budget in order to justify next years budget. So what they do is throw away perfectly good tires or other equipment to spend all their budget money, or the next budget will be smaller.
> I think this is the mentality of our government.


I know exactly what you describe. I see it all the time. I see all kinds of things discarded in creative ways.
It is a wonder this country isnt bankrupt.
The citizens are in sequester now and have been headed that way for 15 years.
I've started trimming my budget and somewhere down the line it is affecting someone. It is for certain it is affecting the government. If I buy less I don't pay the hand me down taxes that touch every product that is on the market.


----------

